# Shimano Stradic 4000 FH Handle Knob Loose



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a Stradic 4000 FH spinning reel that has some handle knob issues, while fishing with it last weekend I noticed that it was very loose and from what I have read and can tell it is riveted on and can not be retightened. Can Shimano repair this , replace it or do I need to buy a new Handle Assembly....Any help would be great.....Thanks


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*WAG*

If were on same page there is a knob on the other side Just tighten it.They usually come loose for shipping purposes.Its the knob for makeing it right or left hand....CVA34


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion its the handle you hold when reeling...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

So the rubber paddle has come loose from the handle shaft? If this is the case then the handle will need to be replaced. The knob on this handle does use a rivet that cannot be replaced.


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Bantam do you know how much this would cost and how do I go about ordering one....Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

RD 7990 $22.84


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Bantam , How can I order this ? Is this something I can order from you or do I need to order it online ? Just PM me and let me know....Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can order it from any of our service centers like FTU, Southwestern Parts & Service or Rockport Tackle Town. You can also order it directly from us by calling 877-577-0600.


----------

